# I found a Pigeon on the road!!!...



## Kieshi (Jun 27, 2005)

Help!!!I found a pigeon on the road he/she isn't hurt but now what should I do?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

can you give us a little more to go on?

Does the pigeon appear to be an adult (a white 'cere' above the beak, and fully feathered) or a young one?

Can you describe the bird's behaviour - was it sitting hunched up, just walking about, or anything else you noticed?

Can you make sure he is safe in a box or cage, for starters, in a quiet and not too bright place.. 

Oh, and can you give us an idea of where you are (which State is fine) in case we have anyone reasonably near.

John


----------



## Kieshi (Jun 27, 2005)

The bird is a baby. he trys to fly but he isnt an expert yet. he walks around and 'peeps' when you arent holding him, we tried to feed him with a dropper he took alittle.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi there,

Thank you for helping this youngster.

Sounds like a youngster just between that final stage of being independent and not quite flying/maybe not eating on its own yet. Put some seeds in a deep dish infront of him and see if he is interested. Also, offer a tip proof bowl of water and see if he will drink. Gently push the head down in the water up to nostrils, not including and see if he will drink.

He may or may not, depending on how many weeks old he is.

If not, soak some puppy chow, drain it well and break into small pieces. You can gently open the beak with thumb and forefinger and drop one piece at a time down the back of the throat, and let him swallow with each piece. 

Baby pigeons are used to their parents feeding them and they will not open up their beaks for you. Gently nudge and rub beak to get his attention.

You can do the same with thawed corn, or peas.
That is a start.

Treesa


----------



## squabman (Jun 25, 2005)

Hello Kieshi, So far you have received very good advise on getting food into this juvenile. You may want to get some pigeon feed and grit. The pigeon feed will be a seed mix and you can soften it in boiling water. Drain & cool it. Put the feed in front of it and tap your finger on the table. It may start eating. If not, open it's beak and push some seeds along with the soften peas and corn previously mentioned. If it eats seeds it needs grit and water.You may need to put grit in it's mouth also. Listen the bird is probably scared and may not eat in front of you. My wife and I have recently rescued 8 baby and juvenile pigeons. Some took to seeds right away others we had to tube feed. Your pijie is old enough to be had fed seeds,peas, corn, and the puppy chow mentioned. Also put some seed, grit, & water in separate bowls in its housing. It may eat on it's own when your not looking. If it's pooping it's eating. Good luck and thank you for caring.


----------

